

Trade in mammoth ivory, helped by global thaw, flourishes in Russia - alex_c
http://www.iht.com/articles/2008/03/25/europe/mammoth.php

======
mattmaroon
I fail to see how they could sequence a mammoth's genome, yet consider it
unlikely we'll eventually be able to clone one.

I want a pet mammoth dammit.

------
dfranke
I had no idea this existed for sale. What an awesome gift it would make.

